# L'articolo indeterminativo



## Gemelle

Si usa l'articolo qui?

Guido e' (un) cameriere italiano.

Grazie,
Gemelle.


----------



## Saoul

Si, Giudo è un cameriere italiano.
La vita è bella! Che meraviglia.


----------



## frappy66

Gemelle said:
			
		

> Si usa l'articolo qui?
> 
> Guido e' (un) cameriere italiano.
> 
> Grazie,
> Gemelle.


 
Sì, si deve usare.


----------



## Gemelle

Ma, si dice:

"E' cameriere?"

Pensavo che con i professioni non si usino gli articoli.  Forse perche' c'e' l'aggettivo , si deve usare l'articolo indeterminativo....oppure no?

So che si dice:

sono insegnante
sono dottoressa...senza gli articoli

Gemelle.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Penso che l'uso di un aggettivo rechieda anche l'uso del articolo.

_È cameriere_, ma _È un cameriere italiano_.

Aspettiamo gli esperti.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Saoul

Giudo è un cameriere.
Guido è un dottore
Giudo è un insegnante
Guido è un macellaio.

Perchè non volete mettere l'articolo? Senza a me sembra veramente strano. Quasi sgrammaticato.


----------



## Gemelle

Perche' in tutti i libri italiani che ho a casa, si dice che non si usano gli articoli determinativi con le professioni.  Non e' vero?



Gemelle.


----------



## Gemelle

E si'...dimenticavo a dirti Saoul che hai ragione del film... stavo parlando del film "La vita e' bella."

Gemelle.


----------



## F4sT

Io credo invece che debbano essere obbligatoriamente usati.

("c'è IL dottore?"  "chi è il dottore qui?" (non si puo' dire che l'articolo non vada usato..)


----------



## Gemelle

Parlo dell'articolo INdeterminativo (un,uno, una,un').

Gemelle.


----------



## Saoul

Sono d'accordo con F4st.
Sia l'articolo indeterminativo che determinativo mi sembrano indispensabili.
Provo mentalmente a fare gli esempi con le professioni (da a di architetto a z di zoologo) e non mi viene in mente un esempio in cui non userei l'articolo.


----------



## winnie

Io invece sono d'accordo con i libri di Gemelle.

Sono dottore, panettiere, idraulico, zoologo... = la mia professione è fare il dottore, il panettiero, l'idraulico, lo zoologo

Sono un dottore, un panettiere... = sono uno dei tanti dottori, panettieri...


----------



## Saoul

winnie said:
			
		

> Io invece sono d'accordo con i libri di Gemelle.
> 
> Sono dottore, panettiere, idraulico, zoologo... = la mia professione è fare il dottore, il panettiero, l'idraulico, lo zoologo
> 
> Sono un dottore, un panettiere... = sono uno dei tanti dottori, panettieri...


 
Però winnie il tuo esempio regge solo alla prima persona singolare. Dove per altro personalmente userei "Fare". Faccio il medico, faccio il professore... 

Già utilizzarlo alla seconda persona singolare mi sembra... singolare. (scusate il gioco di parole, ma è stato più forte di me)


----------



## moodywop

Io tendo ad essere d'accordo con Winnie, Saoul. Mi sembra che non sia giusto dire che "l'articolo è indispensabile". Lepschy afferma che si usano entrambe le forme e che quando non si usa l'articolo il nome indicante la professione viene usato a mo' di aggettivo. Forse però l'uso corrente sta cambiando e la forma con "un" sta prendendo il sopravvento.

E' solo una mia impressione ma forse dipende anche dal contesto e dal tipo di lavoro. "Fa l'idraulico" ma "è professore di psicolinguistica a Oxford". Sì, lo so, sembra una distinzione classista ma nel secondo esempio sia "fa il" che "è un" suonerebbero strani.

Sono sicuro che ci sono altre sfumature che distinguono l'uso di "è", "è un" e "fa il" ma devo pensarci un po' su


----------



## DAH

Gemelle said:
			
		

> Si usa l'articolo qui? Guido e' (un) cameriere italiano.
> Grazie, Gemelle.


L'articolo indeterminativo non è usata dopo il verbio essere quando lo precede il sostantivo non modificato che descrive una professione o un' occupazione: La madre di Anna è dotteressa. 

Pero' l'articolo indeterminativo è usata tuttavia quando il sostantivo seque il verbio essere è modificato. Dante è un autore famoso.



			
				Gemelle said:
			
		

> Perche' in tutti i libri italiani che ho a casa, si dice che non si usano gli articoli determinativi con le professioni. Non e' vero?Gemelle.


L'articolo determinativo deve essere usato con i titoli quando si parla di qualcuno. Pero' l'articolo determinativo è omettuto nello discorso diretto.
L'avvocato Ferro è severo.  
Buona sera, dottoressa Marini.


----------



## Gemelle

Salve DAH,

Scusate! Dovevo scrivere INdeterminativo e non determinativo..

Cioe', "Perche' in tutti i libri italiani che ho a casa, si dice che non si usano gli articoli INDETERMINATIVO con le professioni."

Quindi, chi ha ragione?  

E' vero che dice DAH..."L'articolo indeterminativo non e' usata dopo il verbo essere quando lo precede il sostantivo non modificato che descrive una professione o un' occupazione. "

Grazie,
Gemelle.


----------



## Necsus

DAH said:
			
		

> L'articolo indeterminativo non è usato dopo il verbio essere quando lo precede il sostantivo non modificato che descrive una professione o un' occupazione: La madre di Anna è dottoressa.
> 
> Pero' l'articolo indeterminativo è usato tuttavia quando il sostantivo che segue il verbio essere è modificato. Dante è un autore famoso.
> 
> L'articolo determinativo deve essere usato con i titoli quando si parla di qualcuno. Pero' l'articolo determinativo è omesso nello discorso diretto.
> L'avvocato Ferro è severo.
> Buona sera, dottoressa Marini.


 
E' giusto. Comunque la regola dice più semplicemente che:
l'articolo indeterminativo si omette in genere davanti ai sostantivi che indicano una *professione*, una *religione*, un *rango* (io sono cattolico; mio zio è medico), ma se questi sono *modificati da un aggettivo*, allora si usa l'articolo indeterminativo (mio zio è un bravo medico).


----------



## Gemelle

Grazie.

Alora, si dice:

Guido e' cameriere

ma 
Guido e' un cameriere italiano

ok?

Gemelle.


----------



## Necsus

Direi proprio di sì.


----------



## Gemelle

E si dice:

"Giovanni e' veterano"  ma non "Giovanni e' un veterano."

Vero?


----------



## Necsus

Gemelle said:
			
		

> E si dice:
> 
> "Giovanni e' veterano" ma non "Giovanni e' un veterano."
> 
> Vero?


 
No, perché? Veterano non è una professione, né una fede religiosa, né un rango...


----------



## athena3rm

Gemelle said:
			
		

> E si dice:
> 
> "Giovanni e' veterano" ma non "Giovanni e' un veterano."
> 
> Vero?


 
Veterano è una professione? io direi è un veterano...


----------



## Elisa68

Scusate ma proprio perché siamo nel forum _Solo Italiano_ sarebbe bello se esplorassimo più in profondità le sottigliezze della nostra lingua. Come è stato spesso e giustamente sottolineato da diversi membri in un forum di questo tipo si dovrebbe andar oltre le regolette semplicistiche che tutti possiamo trovare in una grammatica, regolette che sorvolano sulle sottigliezze dell'uso allo scopo (più che comprensibile) di non confondere lo studente straniero.

Secondo me l'esempio citato nella grammatica di DAH è fuorviante: si userebbe l'articolo in _Dante è un autore famoso_ perché il sostantivo è modificato(da un aggettivo). Il che farebbe pensare che si possa dire _Dante è autore _!

Anche la regola citata da Necsus è una tipica semplificazione ad uso di principianti. Infatti è tratta da un corso "base" di italiano online:

Se i sostantivi che indicano una professione, una religione, un rango sono *modificati da un aggettivo*, allora davanti a questo *si usa* l'articolo indeterminativo: 
Mio zio è medico 
My uncle is a doctor 
*ma*
Mio zio è un bravo medico 
My uncle is a good doctor 
http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/grammar/more/art_indet.htm

Anche questa regola è semplicistica. In realtà si usa l'articolo non solo se il nome è seguito da un aggettivo, ma anche se è seguito da una frase relativa o da una preposizione:

_Mio zio è un medico che non prescrive mai psicofarmaci con leggerezza_

_Luigi è un giudice di alta levatura morale_


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Anche la regola citata da Necsus è una tipica semplificazione ad uso di principianti. Infatti è tratta da un corso "base" di italiano online...


 
Nel caso siano state disattese le finalità del forum chiedo venia, ma l'intenzione era esattamente di riportare per intero la regola a cui mi sembrava che si riferissero nel thread, in modo che pur nella sua semplicità fosse perlomeno completa.



> Orginalmente inviato da *Gemelle*
> Perche' in tutti i libri italiani che ho a casa, si dice che non si usano gli articoli determinativi con le professioni. Non e' vero?


 
Comunque, volendo evitare il ricorso a regole che possano semplificare le questioni, in questo caso credo che sarebbe sufficiente dire che tutto ciò che aggiunge una specifica, una qualità, una caratteristica al sostantivo indicante la professione (sia attraverso aggettivi, che preposizioni o pronomi relativi) prevede che venga mantenuto l'articolo, in quanto si riferisce non a tutta la categoria, ma a *un* suo rappresentante in particolare. 
E' probabile che in quest'analisi continui a sfuggirmi qualcosa di più sottile, ma del resto si tratta di un'interpretazione, non di una regola.


----------



## Necsus

Curiosando in rete ho trovato altri due siti per l'insegnamento dell'italiano che trattano in qualche modo l'argomento in oggetto. Non so se siano affidabili quanto a profondità di analisi, ma del resto anche le statistiche hanno un loro valore. Insomma, vedete voi!  Eccoli:

_Centro Studi Italiani TM_
L'articolo determinativo si usa davanti ai nomi di professioni, ma _non_ si usa quando la professione è indicata con il verbo essere (Angela fa l'avvocato; Carlo fa l'insegnante; Ludovico è programmatore).

_personal.psu.edu_
L'articolo determinativo non si usa con le professioni precedute dal verbo "essere" (Mio fratello e' architetto), ma si usa con il verbo "fare" (Mio fratello fa l'architetto)


----------



## Gemelle

Grazie Necsus!

Gemelle.


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Gemelle!


----------

